# diy riccia stone



## DDA (Feb 28, 2011)

DIY riccia stone:

you need riccia net ( ebay )









Cable Ties ( home depot, $4.95 for 100 QTY )









Natural Stone, multi-color slate ( Lowes $2-$3 12"x12" )

step1:

cut riccia net 8"x8"









Step 2:

some riccia on riccia net









step 3:

cut slate to small size and put it on top riccia









step 4:

tie it with cable ties

















DONE:


----------

